# Jalen Rose Has a broken hand (his shooting hand)



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

Reported on the fan 590 i knew something was up with jalen.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This could explain his poor shooting in the last few games. If he has been playing through a broken hand, he is a warrior.

Problems, though, should he be out for a long time. Alvin is already looking worn-out this season, and Milt is shooting worse than anyone on the team. Mason might be getting some PT soon.

With less than two weeks left until the trade deadline, I wonder if this injury could get GG to trade for a pointman.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> And I think it is Rose's left hand... once he picked up the bottle of baby powder and poured it on the same hand he picked it up with and chucked it to the floor without ever using his left hand.
> 
> And he was clenching his left hand whenever he came back on the floor from timeouts, etc, and avoided dribbling with his left hand as much as he could.


Yeah, tonight it was really hurting him. I'm glad its getting taken care of now, and not closer to the playoffs.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

broken hand? wow.

is he gonna miss any games?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> This could explain his poor shooting in the last few games. If he has been playing through a broken hand, he is a warrior.
> 
> Problems, though, should he be out for a long time. Alvin is already looking worn-out this season, and Milt is shooting worse than anyone on the team. Mason might be getting some PT soon.
> ...



we needed a pg before this happend. but now we need one BIG TIME. i expect lamond to be getting more pt and sadley milt brickio will be out there alot more.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> broken hand? wow.
> 
> is he gonna miss any games?


ya man lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> broken hand? wow.
> 
> is he gonna miss any games?


If it is broken, he will sit until healed. No way we take a chance on permanent injury, considering the amount of money we have invested in him playing like a star for us for a few more years.

If it is a bad break, he could be out for months. If it is a Milt Palacio type injury, might not be long at all.

We have to wait for something official out of the Raptors camp before we know anything for certain.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

so did he break his hand during the GOLDEN STATE game? 

or was it broken b4 that game?


----------



## chan_icon (Jun 22, 2003)

Jalen Rose broke at finger in the fourth quater today

read in the following espn, game report
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=240208009


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

It happened early in the game. I saw him wince, I think on that running shot off the glass.

Looked like he was hit on the hand when shooting and just jammed a finger. I didn't think much of it.

Started to really hurt him later in the game.

Could be 6-8 weeks. Not a complete disaster but it means we need MasonJr and Murray to fill in.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> It happened early in the game. I saw him wince, I think on that running shot off the glass.
> 
> Looked like he was hit on the hand when shooting and just jammed a finger. I didn't think much of it.
> ...


6-8 weeks for a broken pinky finger u serious?


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well there is no doubt Jalen Rose is gonna miss some crutial games...He will sit till its healed...the question is...Can we win without him and with VC not playing the way he should be..With Bosh and Rose out we are in more trouble then before


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> Well there is no doubt Jalen Rose is gonna miss some crutial games...He will sit till its healed...the question is...Can we win without him and with VC not playing the way he should be..With Bosh and Rose out we are in more trouble then before


This is gonna be tough for the team. Right from the beginning, the PG situation wasn't very impressive already. Now, it just got even worse.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

I hope to God Bosh comes back for the next game. We need him badly. 

I really want to see how he and moisio work together...that's if JM gets any time with him back


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> 6-8 weeks for a broken pinky finger u serious?


took me 3 weeks just to get that cast off and the doc told me to rest it at least couple of weeks before doing anything with my pinky......im not surprise if Rose sit out at least 4 weeks.....


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Depends on the nature of the fracture. Palacio came back after 2 weeks.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> Depends on the nature of the fracture. Palacio came back after 2 weeks.


Yeah but we're not worried about him being able to use his hand in 2 years!


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah Vince is really gonna have to carry the load now... i second the motion that we need bosh back... Milt it is the worst player in the NBA more turnovers then Tim Horton's... this guy sucks


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Is Jalen Rose's hand defected? How can it break for no apparent reason?


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> more turnovers then Tim Horton's...


:|


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

He has a point....Tim Horton's DOES make a lot of turnovers.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Is Jalen Rose's hand defected? How can it break for no apparent reason?


:uhoh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

he's out 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

now with Rose out until mid or late March pull a trade that will adress 2 needs PG, C

Toronto sends
F Lamond Murray
F Micheal Bradley
F/G Morris Peterson

L.A Clips send
C Ely
G House
2nd rnd draft pick 04


----------

